# Beautiful Old Elgin On Ebay



## OldRider (Dec 26, 2010)

Can someone tell me what that white metal object is on the handlebars? Some sort of odometer maybe? Gorgeous bike but I don't think he'll get many bites this soon after Christmas.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Elgin-t...886?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb22d701e


----------



## indianfaze (Dec 26, 2010)

that object is a klaxon horn turned sideways i believe.......


----------



## MartyW (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice bike! That white thing on the handle bars is a _Seiss Klaxon Horn _it makes a really wierd noise when you push the plunger down.


----------



## indianfaze (Dec 26, 2010)

it looks like a klaxon, the seiss ones to my knowledge didn't have bolts on the front like this one.


----------



## MartyW (Dec 26, 2010)

Good catch, that one looks like it was mfd. by E.A. Laboratories, Brooklyn NY


----------



## OldRider (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! I have never seen one of those horns..... now I know


----------



## yeshoney (Dec 27, 2010)

I wish I had this tank.  I have the same bike sans tank.


----------

